
Why LinkedIn should kill the résumé and replace it with the experience graph - altstar
https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/14/why-linkedin-should-kill-the-resume-and-replace-it-with-the-experience-graph/
======
pandatigox
Forgive my ignorance, but could someone explain to me the difference between
the resume and the experience graph? As far as I'm aware, resumes are not
rigid and anything the person wants to include, gets included, eg. In How I
Met Your Mother, the protagonists include winning hotdog competitions. Hence,
the resume can still include "gaining a certificate from Lynda.com" (using the
article's example) alongside her being hired at the company. Or is this
experience graph just a fancier way of outlining a specification for resumes
so it will be easier for autonomous systems to parse/digest?

~~~
geezerjay
It appears to me that the main difference between a resume and the proposed
alternative is that the alternative is an API to access a data structure.

So, providing a resume entails the need to import the info somewhere, while
the proposed alternative dumps the data entry job to the people applying for a
job.

And that's all.

